# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Masters Home Improvement Kitchens

## sstyln

Hi All, 
The first Masters Home Improvement has opened up in Braybrook and I took the chance to have a quick look at the kitchens this week. The kitchens are branded, "Profile" and are available, "only at Masters".  
First impressions give the feel they are a mixture between Flatpax and Ikea. 
Has any one had a chance to have a closer look and compare quality and price against Flatpax?

----------


## Gravy258

I had a look yesterday, after going to Ikea and bunnings. they have PROFILE(10 year warranty) range and HAFELE(12 styles-20 year warranty), heaps better than Bunnings, but not as good a range or display as Ikea. The extras like pull out larder were pricey and not as good as Ikea. 
They do sell fridges, washers and cook tops etc.. to go with them.

----------


## Pitto

not bad, i was impressed by their displays, showing all the great softclose and automatic everything that costs a bomb. 
they are still an expensive option, you still need to build it, install it, and adjust all the cool softclose stuff perfectly. So no different to Ikea & bunnings. 
they did look better quality than bunnings and Ikea though.

----------


## mila_mk5

I was seriously considering getting the Masters kitchen but the installer I was going with told me they are all the same. As a comparison, Masters were quoting 16k for the profile kitchen cabinets and doors, installation, electrical, plumbing and gas work - no benchtop, splashback or new appliances, compared to 13k for all up for bunnings kitchen, cabinets, doors, electrical, plumbing, gas, benchtop, splashback and appliances. We were almost going to go ahead with Masters but they couldn't give me a date for when the cabinets would be ready to be picked up - they estimated not earlier than 5 weeks, whereas bunnings were able to deliver the day we paid. 
But generally speaking, in my experience Masters at Tingalpa has better value for certain things i.e. handles, all my kitchen handles were from there, lighting, timber, wallpaper, paint but not by much really. Seems like only the bigger purchases are worth comparing to bunnings.  
Good luck!

----------


## jtrain

I had a look in the new baldivis store. Prices seemed similar to Ikea, i didnt think the quality was as good as the ikea stuff (for doors and drawers at least, ikea carcasses are rubbish). The top the the line range looks nice, but isnt kept in stock and i can not stand plastic draw runners.

----------

